# YouTube - Ferries



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Having heard a lot about it, I thought I’d have a go trawling (Sorreee!) YouTube. I typed in ‘ships’ and here’s one from the vast selection on offer ….

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G10KuLTQWzU 

Video of a Ferry in stormy weather. I’m sure I’ve seen stills of this vessel from this video on the site. Can anyone identify vessel and coast? Hope the cars were securely tied down and they had a good supply of sick bags.

You should be able to go directly to each video by clicking on the link but if that doesn't work try pressing Ctrl and then clicking on the link.....


----------



## Matthew (Nov 30, 2005)

Richard Green said:


> Having heard a lot about it, I thought I’d have a go trawling (Sorreee!) YouTube. I typed in ‘ships’ and here’s one from the vast selection on offer ….
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G10KuLTQWzU
> 
> ...


That ship is Suilven. A full history below:

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/suilven_1974.htm


----------



## HarbourCam (Jul 29, 2007)

Videos of ferries entering and leaving Portsmouth Harbour:

P&O Pride of Bilbao:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yxaJoI2pj2U

Normandie Express:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=d1QlMw4HDAw

Commodore Goodwill:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vcuTWYP7MTc

Brittany Ferries Normandie:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KnL0MVGu6ZM

Commodore Clipper:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XABuTpNLMsI


----------

